# Company of the Heretic Knight



## Son_of_Thunder (Mar 25, 2002)

.


----------



## Son_of_Thunder (Mar 26, 2002)

.


----------



## Son_of_Thunder (Mar 26, 2002)

^


----------



## Son_of_Thunder (Mar 28, 2002)

.


----------



## DracoStylus (Mar 30, 2002)

Phat PCs!

I haven't had a player try any of the abnormal races yet.  Do they fit in well?  Have you limited his abilities or enhanced them?  You seem to have the other elves subservient to him, does this unbalance his influence?

Do you have any in depth information on the characters, i.e. character stats and histories online somewhere?  Can you post a better description of them?  Would you or your players mind my using a couple of their PCs as NPCs?

You refer to your character alot, is he an NPC?  Does he make decisions?  I generally don't use NPCs in my parties as regulars, I had a few players that felt I was pushing them around.

This is my first real posting, so sorry if I did it wrong.


----------



## Wizardman (Mar 30, 2002)

*Good job Heretic knight*

That sounds about how I remember it.


----------



## Son_of_Thunder (Mar 30, 2002)

#


----------



## Bonehoard Taffer (Mar 31, 2002)

*Re: Good job Heretic knight*



			
				Wizardman said:
			
		

> *That sounds about how I remember it. *





Now, now Wizardman, it was the fighter that killed the Kobold wizard with one shot of the bow.  I remember it quite well coz it was my first natural 20 in 3rd edition.


Ab'ur Khaazam,
The Heretic Knight's Official Fighter in Arms
Have Bow, Scimatar, & Axe.  Will Travel.


----------



## Regret (Apr 1, 2002)

Sounds right to me.


----------



## Son_of_Thunder (Apr 1, 2002)

Edited by Pyrutkat


----------



## Son_of_Thunder (Apr 12, 2002)

Arcana Unearthed Rulz!


----------



## Son_of_Thunder (Apr 12, 2002)

Delete


----------



## Son_of_Thunder (Apr 19, 2002)

.


----------



## Son_of_Thunder (Apr 22, 2002)

*


----------



## Wizardman (Apr 23, 2002)

*Tragedy strikes again!*

It would appear that you guys could have used some bardic music to inspire courage in defeating those nasty foes!  I feel bad that I missed the fray.  I'll have to write some chanting poems to inspire courage in the rest of the party!


----------



## Regret (Apr 28, 2002)

As the orcs draw near Sargen Oathbound the bastard child of Chuss prepares his axe.  He will not be taken alive.  His mother had suffered to keep him alive.  She had left the human village where she had been raised shortly after the orc raid.  While she despised the orc that had raped her she could not bring herself to hate the child he had given her.  She had been afraid of the reaction the villagers would have when they discovered the child.  Thus she had left, raising her child in a cave fending off the small creatures that would bother them.  She raised him in the wilderness until he became a young adolescent.  Then one fateful day a mountain cat had attacked her during one of her walks, Sargen had been to far away when he heard her screams.  By the time he had arrived the cat had finished with her.  Sargen cut the cat down with his axe.
	A short distance away an orc scouting party heard the screams of the woman as she fought the cat.  As Sargen killed the cat the orcs reached the trail.  The orcs were elated at finding the half-orc spawn.  If they were able to capture him alive they would be able to forego their sacrifices in favor of the sacrifice of this abomination.  Spittle dripped from their fangs as they advanced on the lone half-human…


_This is a very short prelude to Sargen's Adventuring career_


----------



## Son_of_Thunder (May 6, 2002)

*


----------



## Bonehoard Taffer (May 7, 2002)

The pious priestess, Tamis Arkstar, smashes the evil warrior, sending him to the ground; never to rise again.   And so the world is a little safer . . . but for how long?  Tune in next time for another exciting Tales of the Heretic Knights


----------



## Son_of_Thunder (May 15, 2002)

$


----------



## BroAbel (May 16, 2002)

*Enter the Monk*

Growing up in their monastery, Abel and Cain were the best of friends. Yes, there was nothing but the fondest of memories in those days. But times change, and as the two brothers grew older, they recognized different paths. Brother Abel felt the need to do good at all times, it was just in his blood. He was popular amongst his peers and had a charismatic personality. His twin however, had a dark side about him, and he resented the way his older sibling was treated by the community. Bitterness grew, until one day a mighty conflict erupted.
   The two journeyed down the path less traveled, like they do every midsummers' eve. This was a routine that every Monk endured, a lesson in meditation so to speak. Trusting his brother, Abel had no reason to suspect what was about to happen. In the middle of their training, Abel was attacked brutally and knocked senseless by Cain's unarmed strikes. After what seemed like an eternity, the darkness gave way to light, and there on the path they spoke their last words to each other.
   "My good brother, I resent everything about you...for your popularity and leadership would truely bring you the title of Master in our Monastery. I cannot live like this any longer, and that is why you have felt my outrage. I will always love you dear brother, but if our paths ever cross again, I cannot let you live. Please, forgive me...", and with that, Cain turned his back and left Abel laying on the path all but dead. Abel watched his brother for the last time...slowly walking off the path and fading into the distance.
   After a day of recovering, Abel gathered what strength he had left and returned to his monastery. The village labeled Cain an outsider- a good heart turned evil. After a time, word had it that the evil brother had indeed taken an oath of evil, and joined what was called: the Under-Dark. This had all but broke Abel's heart. But the older brother vowed to one day find him and bring him back. For in every man's soul there is good. "I will find him and turn his heart, if it's the last thing I do." So, armed with only a sling and his wits, the Monk started his long and tiring journey: a quest that meant more to him than anything else.


----------



## Son_of_Thunder (Jun 11, 2002)

~


----------



## Son_of_Thunder (Jun 19, 2002)

Return to the Temple of Elemental Evil sux.


----------



## Son_of_Thunder (Jul 1, 2002)




----------



## Son_of_Thunder (Aug 1, 2003)

Tracy Hickman Forever!
My hat of Monte Cook know no bounds!


----------



## Son_of_Thunder (Aug 2, 2003)

Delete


----------



## Son_of_Thunder (Aug 2, 2003)

Delete


----------



## Son_of_Thunder (Aug 11, 2003)

Delete


----------

